# EN Boards Boston



## Talaysen

Unfortunately, I've missed all the get-togethers so far...but I'd really like to get in on one. I'm not especially interested in Feng Shui but I'm always up for D&D, Call of Cthulhu, HackMaster, Ghostbusters...and wouldn't mind trying Paranoia or some such. (Though my regular DM has promised we'll be playing Paranoia one of these days...)

Heck, for that matter, I'll be looking to start a new campaign/gaming group soon, and local EN Boarders would certainly be more than welcome! This would probably be a "Clearinghouse" campaign - i.e. "Spencer's got so much random crap in his head that if he doesn't get some use out of it he'll explode." There are only so many ideas I can turn into full-fledged freelance projects, after all.

I'm thinking the campaign in question would at least start on a world of my own design, based at least in part on the Scarred Lands. From there, however, you can expect to see elements of various settings new and old - Spelljammer, Ravenloft, FR, probably Dragonstar when I get around to picking it up...etc. It's really not as random as it sounds; I'm fairly organized at heart so everything does get tied up into one neat little storyline. Eventually.

Any campaign I run is likely to be high-magic, at least on the arcane side. (Divine intervention is not a daily occurence, after all, and if miracles become commonplace they're not exactly miraculous anymore.) I feel that fantasy should be truly...well...fantastic, and I'll be trying to spread that sense of wonder throughout my campaign. In all likelihood, it will also be fairly combat-light and roleplaying-heavy; at least, that's the idea.

Well, I don't mean to turn this into an ad for my upcoming game, but if you're looking for a new campaign and all this sounds vaguely interesting, please e-mail me and we'll discuss it.

In the meantime, as I said, I really would like to get in on an ENB Boston gathering, or help organize one. Doesn't have to be a single game; perhaps we could commandeer YMG's gaming space for an afternoon or evening, or forego actual gaming altogether and just have a potluck or meet at a restaurant or some such.


----------



## Davelozzi

We just had a gathering this past weekend, you might want to wait a while and try posting this again and you'll probably have more luck getting responses.  I think your idea for a Living EN boards campaign would be great but it'd take a lot of work to pull off.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

I'm interested.


----------



## Gospog

*What he said.*

I just wanted to second what Davelozzi said.  We Boston ENBoarders just met last week.

If you wait a bit and post, you will probably get a healthy response.   Right now, we are still recovering.  

It may also pay off to monitor these parts of the boards, watching for "Isn't it time we played again?"

That being said, it sounds like you have a lot of good ideas and enthusiasm!   I would be interested. (I would love to play in a Scarred Lands setting.)

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## Morgaine

Talaysen said:
			
		

> *Any campaign I run is likely to be high-magic, at least on the arcane side.  In all likelihood, it will also be fairly combat-light and roleplaying-heavy; at least, that's the idea.
> *




I think I might be interested in that.  Currently I play in PirateCat's Scarred Lands campaign and I really enjoy the world, so far.  I'd be interested in more details.


----------



## Piratecat

_Damn!_ I'm being left for another DM!  

Hey, we'll probably do another get-together in the next month or so. I'll start looking at dates - not that you really need me to organize it, of course.


----------



## Doc_Souark

*their CHEATIN on PC ! GASP !*

There there lil fella it'll be ok ~ Gives PC a cookie ~ I'm sure it's just a spring flink kind of thing,  they'll be back !.


----------



## Gospog

*Next month or so?*

Cool!

Count me in.  And I'm not leaving anybody.  I have no qualms about meeting twice, time permitting.   Throw out some times (when you can) and I'll let you know what I can attend.

I had a blast at the last get-together, I can't wait to play again!

Thanks.

Tom

PS
Pirate Cat, have you gotten any of
my E-mails?  I know you were having
E-mail probs.


----------



## Morgaine

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Damn! I'm being left for another DM!
> *




No, I'm not leaving you.  I'd be a fool to leave a game with a DM who has groupies.  )  I just thought it would be fun to multi-task.  Then again, given my proclivity for falling, tripping and generally being clumsy, maybe it's not such a good idea.


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

Any thoughts on when you plan to start yet?


----------



## Talaysen

Probably sometime in late March or April. I'm going away in the fall, so I want to get this going (and concluded) pretty soon - but on the other hand, I still have some prep work I want to do. As I said, I'll announce it here and on Bostongamers when I'm ready.


----------



## Kamard

*grumbles*

stupid Maine

stupid four hours from other gamers who aren't me and my group

/*grumbles*


----------



## Morgaine

Kamard said:
			
		

> **grumbles*
> 
> stupid Maine
> 
> stupid four hours from other gamers who aren't me and my group
> 
> /*grumbles* *




Maine is a wonderful state with lots of trees and lobsters and outlet shopping.  Okay, it's vacationland, and you have every right to grumble.  It could be worse, you could have no group.


----------



## Kamard

Have you met my group?

I have two powergamers (one of which will only play barbarians), a crazy, and the cleric.

None of whom particularly care for plot or substance.

They just want to kill monsters.

*sigh*


----------



## Morgaine Le Fay

Kamard said:
			
		

> *Have you met my group?
> 
> I have two powergamers (one of which will only play barbarians), a crazy, and the cleric.
> 
> None of whom particularly care for plot or substance.
> 
> They just want to kill monsters.
> 
> *sigh* *




at least it makes for easy DM'ing.


----------



## Kamard

true


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Kamard said:
			
		

> **grumbles*
> 
> stupid Maine
> 
> stupid four hours from other gamers who aren't me and my group
> 
> /*grumbles* *




If it makes you feel any better I live aprox 15 miles from PirateCat and have yet to meet him.

stupid every weekend job

*grumbles*


----------



## MavrickWeirdo

Kamard said:
			
		

> **grumbles*
> 
> stupid Maine
> 
> stupid four hours from other gamers who aren't me and my group
> 
> /*grumbles* *




If it makes you feel any better I live aprox 15 miles from PirateCat and have yet to meet him.

stupid every weekend job

*grumbles*


----------



## Gospog

*Wekkend jobs suck.*

Hey MW,

Does that mean that you have some weekdays off?  My schedule is very similar.  I work every other weekend, but get some weekdays off every week.

In fact, my D&D group never meets on weekends.  

I'm just wondering if you're interested in gaming on weekdays.  You can contact me via E-mail if you are.

Thanks.

Tom


----------



## tatijana

*Could be worse*



			
				Kamard said:
			
		

> **grumbles*
> 
> stupid Maine
> 
> stupid four hours from other gamers who aren't me and my group
> 
> /*grumbles* *




You could be in the middle of Montana or Utah....

If it's only 4 hours, why not plan to make a weekend of it? The weather is getting better and the drive shouldn't be too treacherous ( besides being behind Grandpa on a one lane road with no passing zones )

There are lots of things to do in the Boston area, if no one is up to a 48 hour game-a-thon.


Hmm..didn't Gencon start off like this?


----------



## Piratecat

All right, we should organize this! Gospog, do you know your weekend schedule yet?


----------



## Talaysen

Well, for my part...I'm free just about every weekend. (Which is probably a sad comment on my non-gaming social life...  )

Heck, I'm free this weekend! And I just had a midterm, so I could use an extra dose of gaming!

But I know that's awfully short notice.


----------



## Gospog

Hey PC,

Thanks for asking, and sorry to complicate things, but here goes:

I am working this weekend and next weekend (Easter Weekend).  

But the weekend after Easter, I have off (the 6th and 7th of April).

Then I alternate weekends, working every other one.

I hope that makes sense.  I look forward to playing again.  (or running, if you need me to)

Thanks again.

Tom


----------



## Gospog

OK, I double-checked my schedule, and the 6th and 7th of April is best for me.

Let me know how that looks for everyone else, and what I can do to help.

Thanks.


----------



## Davelozzi

My April weekends are already booked up with a wedding, a vacation, and a session with my regular group, so count me out this time.  Hopefully I'll have better luck next time around.  Have fun!


----------



## Umbran

Hmm.  Looking at my own calendar, I haven't a clue which weekends are good for me.  I will have to figure that out.  Yes, I will...


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

I could make it with enough advanced notice.  That is if it's an open invatation.


----------



## Gospog

Hey DD,

Last one was an open invitation (Hell, they let me in!), so I don't see why this one wouldn't be.

I propose the 6th of April (a Saturday) as the date, mainly because that's the only weekend I have free in the forseeable future. 

I think we're just waiting on input from our host, Pirate Cat.  
And, PC, if you need us to meet somewhere else, my house is an option. (though I think you're centrally located for most of us)  But the offer is there.  

If that weekend turns out to be good, I'm ready to help out however I can. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver

Man! i wish they'd hurry up with that darn communter rail, I mean it's not that far from middleboro to wareham right? Well unless you don't drive or your're running railroad tracks, i guess.


----------



## Talaysen

April 6th should work for me...I have a midterm on the 4th, so some weekend gaming would definitely be nice. And I might also be able to host, if it comes to that; I live in West Medford, near the Arlington line, just a couple blocks away from bus routes connecting to the Red and Green Lines.

Any thoughts on what we'll be playing? I could run something, if no one else wanted the job - hmmm, by the time we meet, I should have Spelljammer d20 in my grubby little paws. I'd definitely be up for that.


----------



## Gospog

I would love to play Spelljammer, regardless of where we meet!


----------



## Dareoon Dalandrove

april 6th sounds ok to me.


----------



## Talaysen

Crap.

Crap crap crap.

It turns out I'll likely be out of town on the weekend of the 6th. I had a bunch of stuff tentatively scheduled for that weekend, including this, but...well, this trip I have to go on is pretty important, and this is really the only time I can go.

Crap crap crappity crap.

Would April 13th work for everybody? Or April 20th? I should be able to make either date.


----------



## Gospog

Curses! I am working on the 13th, and will be at a Con on the 20th.

Talaysen, maybe we should look to May?

Hey Dareon Dalendrove, I had planned to do a Shadow Chasers one-shot with Sir Osis soon anyway.

What say we plan on playing Shadow Chasers on the 6th, at my house (plenty of room), and if anything more "official" comes up, we can adjust our plans as nescessary.

Anyone who wants to come is welcome.  I live in Bellingham MA, which is about 50 minutes outside Boston, to the west.

Anyone interested can post here, or mail me at gospog@hotmail.com

Mind you, I am open to other plans if that is the general concensus, but April 6th is getting vey close.  A tentative plan is better than none.

So let me know!

Tom


----------



## Talaysen

Sure...I suppose I can shoot for a May session instead. *Sigh* I really wish I could put this trip off, but...that's the way the cookie crumbles, I guess.


----------

